# CEU's - for those not yet employed as a CPC



## WilloKeays (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's a question for those of us who have earned our CPC-A this year but have been unable to find employment in the field.

We have to earn CEU's within the year .. mine must be earned by January 2013.  Are there any online courses here on the AAPC site in ... Records Management, Front Desk, Reception, anything entry level that might help us become employed in the field we have chosen?

I am at my wits end.  I've close to 125 Resumes sent out now, and I'm either overqualified for Front Desk work, or under-qualified for Coding simply due to a lack of "clinical" experience.

I don't want to spend any additional money on CEU's if this becomes a Certification that is never used.  And I don't think there are enough FREE opportunities to get me the points I need.  I am working on the Coding Edge quizzes and attending free webinars now.


----------



## angela1972 (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations on earning the CPC-A. I know it is a frustrating position you are in- not having the experience to be hired as a coder that people desire. Don't give up though. You worked hard to get that certification. Try applying to billing positions or at solo physician clinics. Also, many clinics may allow you to volunteer your time. I know you want to be hired to code, but you just need to get a foot in the door and show them what you know. Another pitch may be to volunteer for an agreed amount of time and if they like what they see, they hire you. You have to be creative in this economy. Now as to the question you asked, attend your local chapter meetings, as they usually give at least 1 CEU just for attending. Mine also has webinars they give out as door prizes. CMS website also has online web-based training that you can get CEUS for . Google CMS web based training courses. I hope this helped and good luck!

Angela Stumph, CPC, NCICS


----------



## KKayWilson (Sep 13, 2012)

*I feel your pain!*

I feel your pain! I live in a remote rural area.  Not much opportunity here.

I got most of my previous CEU's from the CMS website.  I also used to get the 1/2 cue from reading the Coding Edge and answering the questions. When I would get down to the deadline, I had to pay for and attend workshops which where simply a review of what I already knew. I used to read and study every thing I could get my hands on when it came to medical coding.   I loved it.  I had a zeal for it!  As you can tell by my writing the light has dimmed.

I know it is tough. You are not fully informed at the onset of starting this career, that is the shame in it! 

If I knew what I know now, I would have gone a different direction. As the other member said, you can always work for free.  I did that, too! 

Hang in there!  I wish you the best!


----------



## WilloKeays (Sep 13, 2012)

angela1972 said:


> Congratulations on earning the CPC-A. I know it is a frustrating position you are in- not having the experience to be hired as a coder that people desire. Don't give up though. You worked hard to get that certification. Try applying to billing positions or at solo physician clinics. Also, many clinics may allow you to volunteer your time. I know you want to be hired to code, but you just need to get a foot in the door and show them what you know. Another pitch may be to volunteer for an agreed amount of time and if they like what they see, they hire you. You have to be creative in this economy. Now as to the question you asked, attend your local chapter meetings, as they usually give at least 1 CEU just for attending. Mine also has webinars they give out as door prizes. CMS website also has online web-based training that you can get CEUS for . Google CMS web based training courses. I hope this helped and good luck!
> 
> Angela Stumph, CPC, NCICS



Thanks for the advice - I've applied to billing jobs, receptionist jobs, front desk clerk, file room clerk, medical records, patient customer service and call center positions.  I've applied to the two externships offered through this website - AND - I've offered to do volunteer work for two of the bigger hospitals here.  The last job I applied to was a data entry clerk - of which I was told I did not meet their basic standards - and had a nice long cry.  I guess 15 years work experience - working my way up from an admin. assistant to reach a Director level management position - just wasn't good enough to enter data into a computer.  Then being "too nice" for a customer call center position was just laughable.  I guess you have to be mean these days to provide quality customer service?

I have landed a 100 hour contractor job as an Online Communications Manager - but it's for one marketing campaign for a friend and it's really just to keep my mind occupied than a job.

I did spend the $150 to do the ICD-10 Anatomy and Pathophysiology course for 14 CEU's - so I'm set for this year.  It took me just 5-6 hours to complete today - so I was happy about that.

My friend suggested I start a blog and start posting all my rejection letters.  They really are quite entertaining.  It would be like Post Secret ... everyone could submit their own creative letters and we can share in the hilarity.  If we can't laugh at the absurdity of this job market - I'm not sure we'll make it through to see the light at the end of the tunnel!  haha!

I'm one of the lucky ones.  I still have 1 year of savings in my IRA account if I need it.  I at least have 1 more year to find something before I'm forced to move home to live with my parents.  At my age, perhaps I could twist it to appear that I moved home to take care of THEM.


----------



## alusi62 (Sep 14, 2012)

I can understand your pain WillowKeays. I am a CPC-A and haven't been able to find work in the medical field at all. I feel I've wasted my time going back to school because I've been getting the same response letters as you (with any and all positions). All that advice about keep looking may have been OK 10 years ago, but no one is willing to give a chance to someone without 2 to 5 years coding experience. I am truly at my wits end, I've been out of work for almost 2 years now. It's easy to say "keep looking" when you have a job, but when you're unemployed, that just doesn't cut it anymore. Where's the jobs? Where's the love?


----------



## Sue Smith (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Willo Keays, I just finished reading your post about not being able to secure a position as a coder with only having your CPC-A.  I'm on my 3rd year of being certified as a CPC-A, and also cannot find employment as a coder, solely because I do not have the hands-on experience.  My suggestion would be to work in the Extern Program, if you don't mind driving to the participating employers.  I did this for 4 months and it worked out very well, until the manager left the practice and the practice is no longer participating.  My dilemma is that the participating companies are all too far away for me to drive to because I work full-time.  I am not working as a coder.  I understand your dilemma about spending a lot of money to obtain your CEU's to maintain your certification and not having a job as a coder.  At one point, I almost decided to drop out, until a very close and dear co-worker reminded me about all the hard work it took to complete the coding class and how difficult the test was, and it would be a shame to throw that all away.  As far as CEU's, I suggest attending all the local chapter meetings and, like you are already doing, read each months edition of Coding Edge and take the tests.  Doing both of those things really gets you most, if not all, the CEUs you need.  I hope this information helps, and just know, you are not alone in this.  I'm trying to find another Extern Program to get the rest of my hands-on training.  I wish you all the best!  Sue


----------



## sdeaton (Sep 14, 2012)

WilloKeays said:


> Here's a question for those of us who have earned our CPC-A this year but have been unable to find employment in the field.
> 
> We have to earn CEU's within the year .. mine must be earned by January 2013.  Are there any online courses here on the AAPC site in ... Records Management, Front Desk, Reception, anything entry level that might help us become employed in the field we have chosen?
> 
> ...



With regards to your CEUs... your membership provides access to The Coding Edge magazine and each month the "test yourself" quiz is available on line.  If you submit all the correct (20) answers, you receive 1 CEU.  That's 1 CEU per month or 12 per year.  There are many web sites where you can obtain free CEUs.  Look under the CEU threads and use the forum "search" function to locate a multitude of posts about where to find free CEUs.  All of the Medicare contractors offer on line learning modules for free AAPC CEUs.  More importantly and previously mentioned... GET INVOLVED WITH YOUR LOCAL CHAPTER!  Chapters must hold at least 6 meetings per year that offer CEUs to the members.  Honestly... between all the things I just mentioned, you shouldn't have to pay anything for CEUs.  Just do the research and you'll find everything you need.

Hope this helps!


----------



## WilloKeays (Sep 15, 2012)

The only issue with attending local Chapter meetings for CEU's is that they charge a fee that I can't afford to pay.  I have been doing the Coding Edge Magazine quizzes - but knew they were not going to be enough to fulfill what I needed to earn for the year.  

As I said above - I went ahead and took the ICD-10 course as it's something that would benefit me - and I'm all set for the year on CEU's.

Now if I can find a position I'll be all set.  Also said above - I've attempted to get in to the Externship program and have not heard anything back from the two offered in this area.  I've not held a full-time job in over 6 years now - the first 4 by choice {taking care of family members with cancer, dealing with the loss of my husband}.  The last 2 I was working on my AS for Medical Information Billing & Coding.  

I often wonder, if I remove all my previous experience from my resume and present myself as someone fresh out of college, would it be easier to get one of the entry level positions?


----------



## romrin1014 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry to hear about your Long Journey into Night!  Have you thought about approaching the school you graduated regarding a teaching position.  I received my Associate Degree, got certified, and am now substituting at my teaching institution.  It's not full-time, yet, but it's a start and the experience helps.  The schools usually can use someone who can teach basics of coding to MA's.  With your certification you can certainly do that.  I personally don't care if I have to take CEU's until I die, I just need a job where I can use the skills I learned in school. This affords me the opportunity.  Try it...can't hurt.


----------



## WilloKeays (Sep 18, 2012)

romrin1014 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to hear about your Long Journey into Night!  Have you thought about approaching the school you graduated regarding a teaching position.  I received my Associate Degree, got certified, and am now substituting at my teaching institution.  It's not full-time, yet, but it's a start and the experience helps.  The schools usually can use someone who can teach basics of coding to MA's.  With your certification you can certainly do that.  I personally don't care if I have to take CEU's until I die, I just need a job where I can use the skills I learned in school. This affords me the opportunity.  Try it...can't hurt.



Actually - I have been looking at teaching listings at the Colleges.  The listings do state that they are looking for only those experienced in the field so I've hesitated in applying.  However - knowing how the classes were structured for ME .... I have confidence I'd be able to to set up a class and teach others what they need.  Perhaps I should send in my resume for an instructor position and see what happens.


----------

